
Florida Ousts Top Covid-19 Data Scientist - redleggedfrog
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/05/19/859119865/florida-ousts-top-covid-19-data-scientist
======
game_the0ry
For the data scientists of HN - is it common for "the business" to exert
influence on your data, so that it results in some conclusion that _they_ want
(rather than a truthful conclusion)?

I knew a guy who dropped out of an ivy league phd because he was recruited by
hedge fund to do data science stuff (no idea what) and he gave me the
impression that most of his work was selectively choosing and presenting data
that he knew would make management happy, and that he was rewarded with career
advancement as a result.

So how common is this?

Side note - someone please hire Ms. Jones.

